# Replace combo drive with a super drive in an iMac?



## Ruscle (Mar 4, 2003)

Is it possible to replace a combo drive with a super drive, or some other DVD-rw drive in a flat panel iMac? Apple does not sell Super Drives OEM, but is there another drive that you can purchase to replace the combo drive with? If possible, how difficult is it?

Has anyone had any experience with this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## davidflas (Mar 4, 2003)

you can use the pioneer dvr-105, its the one apple uses


----------



## banjo_boy (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by davidflas _
> *you can use the pioneer dvr-105, its the one apple uses *



Does it have to be made for a Mac or can it be a PC version too? I put a Zip drive from a PC into my Mac and it work seamlessly. Just wondering if it would be the same for a DVD-R Drive


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Mar 5, 2003)

It should be the same drive.  You may not be able to use iDVD without a crack with an aftermarket drive. It should definately work for other DVD burning apps.


----------



## Cube (Apr 3, 2003)

Has anyone done this?

I really regret not buying the Superdrive...

I found this link too.  Open-Mac Surgery 

It looks doable, but scary as hell...


----------



## Urbansory (May 15, 2003)

Kinda glad i have a G4 tower, easy to pop it in and out. So will the DVR a04 work the same as the DVR 105, or are they different for the iMac vs tower specs? The DBAo4 is only $182, which makes it a good buy, since i need to back up large amounts of data to DVDs.


----------



## pishnaris (May 16, 2003)

I installed the Pioneer DVR A04, which is recognized by the Mac as a DVR 104.  Guess there the same thing, but the bottom line is the install was easy and it worked right off the bat.  This is an old Dual G-4 which came out before the SuperDrive.

Piece of cake; flawless; records DVD's or CD's with no problem at all.

Oh yeah, iDVD is no problem either.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (May 16, 2003)

pishnaris, how hard was the install? can you e-mail me @ DLATU1983@hotmail.com with the details? thanks


----------



## Urbansory (May 16, 2003)

Well for the price, i think i will go ahead and get one. The install is very easy, I found this out after placeing a hardrive in the zip bay, which i discussed in another thread. I figured if it's that easy, why not.


----------



## pishnaris (May 17, 2003)

The install is easy if you have written instructions.  Figuring out how to take things out of the G4 is not all that intuitive.  

I have directions, but they are not digital, and I don't have a website for you to get the data from.  I'm sure someone on this forum will, though.

It's completely plug-and-play.  Old one out; new one in, and you're off and running.  Very worth doing.

Good luck.


----------



## Urbansory (May 17, 2003)

There was a site i got the info from, but i can't find it. Took me a while to find it last time too through google.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (May 17, 2003)

Well, I have a 15" imac with the combo...last I checked, Apple factory refurb superdrive models were about $1299. I'd be better selling mine and getting a superdrive model with a warranty.


----------

